# Idaho's Wolf hunt Limit set at 220



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.idahostatesman.com/newsupdat ... 68395.html


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

I like the 430 number better.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

This is a situation that I would support hunters not following up on their shots. Shoot until you find the one you like.


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

Ya all know i cant keep quiet one this one. On some other sights pro wolf activist are talking about filing suits to save the 220 and transport them to UTAH! Because utah has not had the sightings expected, the placment of the wolves would more than likley be in prime LE units where deer and elk pops are high. When i say talking about, i mean forum post, like this, on a main reintroduction sight and what is said on these forums are generally added to the blocking lawsuits to help protect the wolves. And ID had to formally ask other states to take the wolves prior to offically having the hunt, Utah said no thanks, but you get judge malloy or that type of judge he would be more than happy to send the wolves to Utah. I still maintain the wolves will get there on there own. Utah does not need to import the wolves.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I still maintain the wolves will get there on there own.


Will get there??? They're here dude. It's only a matter of time before they start putting a huge dent in Don Pays elk herd. :evil:


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Just make sure you don't miss them here in Utah.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Since the Official stanse of utah is that we DO NOT have wolves....make sure to shoot all LARGE coyotes you see...and as there are no limits or protection on these "coyotes" all is legal. :twisted:


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

My thoughts exactly, wapiti.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

wapiti67 said:


> Since the Official stanse of utah is that we DO NOT have wolves....make sure to shoot all LARGE coyotes you see...and as there are no limits or protection on these "coyotes" all is legal. :twisted:


+1

I hope a 200% harvest rate for the boys to the north, especially those guys taking wolves in the southern end of Idaho. Border patrol?


----------



## SFWG (Sep 8, 2007)

So you good old boys are the only ones that have the right to eat an elk or deer?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Matt said:


> So you good old boys are the only ones that have the right to eat an elk or deer?


Hey we don't take kindly to people who disagree with us around here. :evil: :lol:


----------



## SFWG (Sep 8, 2007)

SFWG

Sportsmen for Wolves and Grizz.

I am sure that will ruffle some feathers. :lol:


----------

